# Hackberry Rod & Gun - Duck Hunting - 12/7/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

GREAT FIRST SPLIT & THE SECOND SPLIT THAT OPEN December 16th IS LOOKING GREAT

Our first split of the 2017/2018 duck season is in the book. Our hunters really did a great job of showing the way to harvesting a record number of the fast flying fowl from the marshes of southwest Louisiana. Our managed marsh continues to hold lots of duck and has plenty of widgeon grass for food. During the first split this year we harvested over 3000 ducks. This is an increase of over 200 from last year and we expect to the second split to be just as good. 
We still have a few of our â€œspecially pricedâ€ hunts left between now and the end of the season which is January 21, 2018. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. Many say â€œMISS TINAâ€™S GUMBO IS WORTH THE TRIPâ€ â€" Check out pictures from the first split by clicking here: http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

